# Super Vinegar bath?



## swizzle (May 29, 2005)

I know that your average table vinegar is about 5% acetic acid and I see some people recommend it for bottle cleaning. My last job we had acetic acid that was 56% and also had a test barrel that we bought that was 80%. As far as I know they no longer have the 80% but I may be able to buy a gallon or two of the 56% acetic acid. Will this work better then some of the other chemicals? Is this overkill? Any thought or ideas on this? I know how to use this stuff, I worked with it for 3 years. So I'm confident that I won't hurt myself. Looking forward to your comments. Swiz


----------

